

Where can i find more things like "the Do lectures"? - sidmitra

I recently came across http://www.dolectures.co.uk/ ,
perhaps on HN (I don't remember..) and found most of them really interesting. I thought they were a very contrasting and interesting group of people and some of them brilliant in there own simple ways.<p>I was wondering if there were there were some other things similar,talks or writings alike, that have influenced you somehow and affected the way you think about things?
======
notaddicted
Based on the url a few of you may have seen this.
<http://ycombinator.com/munger.html> I found that this talk affected me. I
printed it out, I re-read it every once and a while. The thought process is so
clear, I got the same feeling reading it as when I learn something basic and
useful, that I knew I was missing.

Also, I found this useful: [https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-
of-intellig...](https://www.cia.gov/library/center-for-the-study-of-
intelligence/csi-publications/books-and-monographs/psychology-of-intelligence-
analysis/index.html) There is a pdf as well. A good roundup and reminder of
what it takes to think analytically about non-technical topics.

